# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам несколько приличных ножиков

## Пинхус Иванович

Не ХО!!!
"Гранд вей", новые в упаковке, Чёрные: клинок 144мм и 150мм, рукоятка 114, обух 3,5 по линейке.
 Резиновая приятная рукоятка "пупырчастая", хорошо лежит в руке, клинок с хим покрытием, сталь 440с - так пишут. Хвостовик цельный, широкий, на всю длинну рукоятки.
 Предварительные впечатления - очень положительные.
 цена 220грн.
Торгов не будет! На оф сайте они дороже!

----------


## Пинхус Иванович

Добавочка

----------


## pa3Bed4uk

ну и фотосусию Вы устроили,и на форме,и на плакате и т.д.!)
а по теме нож конечно хорош!)удачной продажи

----------


## Пинхус Иванович

> ну и фотосусию Вы устроили,и на форме,и на плакате и т.д.!)
> а по теме нож конечно хорош!)удачной продажи


  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Пинхус Иванович

Есть и более "Взрослые" модели

----------


## MS_Odessa

KA BAR есть в наличии ?

----------


## Пинхус Иванович

> KA BAR есть в наличии ?


 Что именно из них?

----------


## MS_Odessa

Модель 1252 KA-BAR «Short Ka-Bar USMC

----------


## Пинхус Иванович

> Модель 1252 KA-BAR «Short Ka-Bar USMC


 именно этих нет, по опыту скажу : "зачем платить больше?", вот близко к Вашим требованиям, и не ХО (хотя бывали проблемы) : http://www.grandway.com.ua/1828-1313nozh-neskladnoi.html
Доступен под заказ, цена немного ниже чем на сайте. Продаю, только предварительно пощупав модельку. Эта модель хороша! 
есть и такое :

----------


## Antohey

где глянуть???

----------


## Пинхус Иванович

> где глянуть???


 7-Я Пересыпьская - Ярмарочная

----------


## Nefelhiem

Самый маленький с деревянной ручкой сколько стоит?

----------


## Пинхус Иванович

> Самый маленький с деревянной ручкой сколько стоит?


 130грн, но с предоплатой..  Образец доступен!

----------


## Пинхус Иванович

и ещё немного:

Вложение 8124866

Кто хотел ка-бар? вот реплика не хуже оригинала :smileflag:

----------


## Пинхус Иванович

Распродажа остатков, цены уточняйте по тел 067 794 27 91

----------


## DmitriyOda

> Распродажа остатков, цены уточняйте по тел 067 794 27 91


 

Gerber 1е фото , сколько стоит?

----------


## Пинхус Иванович

> Gerber 1е фото , сколько стоит?


 25долл

----------


## kavashi

Танто сколько?

----------


## Пинхус Иванович

> Танто сколько?


 490грн

----------


## kavashi

фото крупнее можно?

----------


## ~mariner~

> Добавочка


 Есть ещё Columbia, как на фотках во втором сообщении?

----------

